# PETA



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,331646,00.html

This stuff scares me. They have the power to influence celebrities.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

How come PETA won't confront me when I'm wearing my motorcycle leathers ?? I'm waiting for the day when one of them throws a can of red paint on me. Never seen them in Sturgis.


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

People Eating Tasty Animals. I am one of those.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> How come PETA won't confront me when I'm wearing my motorcycle leathers ?? I'm waiting for the day when one of them throws a can of red paint on me. Never seen them in Sturgis.


Wouldn't that be the greatest??? :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Like Uncle ted says, "Lunatic Fringe is all these people are."


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

WOW! What I cant understand is why anyone cares what those "self proclaimed heros with their martryd cause" think! I guess they have the right to think what they will but.. screw it, its not worth the energy. O*--


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

jhunter said:


> WOW! What I cant understand is why anyone cares what those "self proclaimed heros with their martryd cause" think! I guess they have the right to think what they will but.. screw it, its not worth the energy. O*--


The problem is they have money, and that means they have power. I would love to ignore the weirdos for the rest of my life but they are going to come after our freedoms, and we will need to have at least two things, unity and money.


----------



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

The problem I have with PETA, and alikes, is that they are such bigoted hypocrites. I don’t care how they live their life, don’t tell me how to live mine. Imagine if the religious right told them how to live. They would be crying to the press to have someone resign or loose their job, and by the way send us a donation. If you ever point out that they are bigots, they will deny it. Somehow they think their views and actions are justified because they are “right” and they represent a better and higher cause. This opinion of themselves is very similar to others in history, (Hitler?)


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Peta member = **** for brains. That's as mild as I can express my feeling for them.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

PETA has always baffled me. A few years ago my sister took her little girls to a free fishing pond downtown. If I remember correctly it was put on by the state as an attempt to expose youth to fishing. She got down there only to find out that the pond had been poisoned by animal rights kooks. They thought it better that all of those fish swim around in bleach and die, then be caught. 

Pretty fanatical. They are a scary bunch that is deeply devoted to there cause. The Animal Liberation Foundation (a break off of PETA) has been listed as a terrorist organization by the government because of their extreme measures to end animal cruelty. 

Bottom line, every member of Peta is mindless. Their stance is all or nothing, and to be a member you do have to be the world's biggest hypocrite.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

Maybe they just ask for your will to think and your check book and bam!! Your in and looking like the rest of them - *\-\*


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I am glad you posted this, I always thought PETA stood for poets extremely trying acrobatics, and I wondered why they liked animals so much..... now I know.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

You know the one thing that I've noticed about any time there is an article about PETA and anytime that PETA makes a statement? They're all a bunch of chicke****s. You'll notice in that article that they take the time to single out and beat on celebrities, but there is no credit given to the chicken**** who actually made the remark. They very seldom have a spokesperson quoted, but they always take time to single out individuals to mock and belittle. I would be interesting to see what would happen if they ever gave out the name of one of theirs for the people they pick on to respond to.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

ya peta sucks


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

PETA= Hypocrites. Period!

sawsman


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I actually watched a documentary on Peta a few months ago. I was very much enlightened by what they do. They had people go to work at slaughter houses and Turkey factories. They would get the job and the amazing part is they had to actually kill all of these animals for months as they would be wired with a camera to get any mishaps from other workers on tape. The only consolation was the guy having to "harvest" all of those Turkeys.

The lady who started it is from England. When she dies she is wanting her skin to be tanned and sold. She also wants the Peta people to have a big Barbeque with her flesh. This is all to be done to show the world how disgusting it is that we use leather and eat meat. 

Well that is all that I have for now, I am going to grab me a double burger................MM Good!


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Well no $#!t Aretha Franklin joined peta. If she had to buy fur to cover up her lard @$$ she would be broke. So she joined :lol:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I like it when PETA does their naked protests. Some of those bleeding heart chicks are pretty hot. As long as they don't talk that is. O-|-O


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

> I like it when PETA does their naked protests. Some of those bleeding heart chicks are pretty hot. As long as they don't talk that is.


Truth is, they couldn't be any uglier in my book. Ugly is as ugly does. They define ugly.

Celebrity actors have something meaningful to say? They get paid to pretend to be something they are not. They are full of sh!t from the start. What education, experience, or authority, might they have that gives them some special insight to share with the world? Money? Fame? B.S.!!! :evil:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> The lady who started it is from England. When she dies she is wanting her skin to be tanned and sold. She also wants the Peta people to have a big Barbeque with her flesh. This is all to be done to show the world how disgusting it is that we use leather and eat meat.


It's really too bad that more of those die hard Peta members won't lay it all on the line and give up thier lives to prove thier cause like her. :lol:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

So, if they make a jacket out of her skin and a celebraty wears it, will a PETA terrorist throw paint on them?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> So, if they make a jacket out of her skin and a celebraty wears it, will a PETA terrorist throw paint on them?


That has caused me to go into serious thought and head scratching. HMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Is this bbq'd radical for everyone?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> So, if they make a jacket out of her skin and a celebraty wears it, will a PETA terrorist throw paint on them?


Dang it , I shouldn't say things like this, but how about through paint on her now and...................................................................


----------

